# LeMond bottom bracket specs?



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know the bottom bracket specs for the LeMond spine bikes?

I'm assuming it's a 68mm shell width, English thread, and needs a 102mm (for Campy double) BB spindle, but would appreciate a confirmation, if anyone knows.

Thanks!


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

you are correct.


----------

